# 2007 G.R.A.C.E Awards



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

The purpose of the G.R.A.C.E. Awards is to recognize Rescued Goldens that have accomplished something significant and exceptional. 

To read more, go here: Golden Retrievers: Rescue a Golden of Arizona, GRACE AWARDS 2004

I think this would be another great opportunity to nominate Ryley in the education category. 

What does every one think of sending in a nomination for Ryley?


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

I agree - couldn't be a better ambassador for Education then Ryley!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Ryley's story certainly is making a difference! I think it's a good idea. Look how it touched Donna and put her into action.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Sounds like a good idea to me.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

:appl::appl:I AGREE:appl:


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

What a great idea! Ryley educated me and my children.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Yes, Oh My, Please enter Ryley in this! He deserves it!!!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

I think its a great idea that you want to nominate Ryley. Lord knows he is making a difference for many. Ryley will continue to educate, not only with Ryley's Run but with Ryley's Safe Haven which opens next month. He is making a difference around the country and around the world with members on the forum as well, so he has my vote for sure.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

How could it not be Riley I mean just look back at the last year. Go Riley!!!!!!!

Hooch


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Go Riley, Go!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

TheHooch said:


> How could it not be Riley I mean just look back at the last year. Go Riley!!!!!!!
> 
> Hooch


Could not agree more with you Hooch. I really couldnt


----------

